# Maxell batteries



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

You learn something new everyday. My memories of Maxell are based in tape, a lot of blank tape. Known for its crazy posters, Maxell had an enviable reputation as making some of the best cassette and reel - reel blank tape available. Anyone say Nakamichi!! Tandberg!! Revox!!

After a long hiatus, they are back now with, batteries??!! This ought to be interesting. I guess I`m not old enough to remember the batteries??!! I better buy some!


----------

